# Acton 4-14



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Went over to Acton today with my brother and had some fun fishing in the wind. Seen quite a few people crappie fishing and a few bass fishing. Got to see a guy land a nice carp as we was drifting by. Brother caught 3 bass and 1 sardine (5" lm) wearing a largemouth costume. His biggest one was about 16"/17", can't remember if he measured it. I caught 3 lm myself. 2 was @12", 1 was 18" and had a craw sticking out of its gullet. Here's a pic of my 18"er. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice catch! What were you using to catch them?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good deal on the bass,!! we were there today as well catfishing, ( only boat in middle of lake) and we found a herd of em, best 2 were right at 8 and just over 8 lbs. all fish with big butterball bellies and hammered the frozen shad we had. Think we caught close to 40 fish today, a handdful of fish between 5-6.5 and the rest smaller ones. I will admit i have never seen the lake as busy as it was today, boats everywhere mostly all crappie fishing and saw many catching them from a distance. Water was 54+ on most of the lake and fairly clear. Annoying as we saw at least three different bass boats running there big motors today, even at idle, its agaisnt the law. 

Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Good deal on the bass,!! we were there today as well catfishing, ( only boat in middle of lake) and we found a herd of em, best 2 were right at 8 and just over 8 lbs. all fish with big butterball bellies and hammered the frozen shad we had. Think we caught close to 40 fish today, a handdful of fish between 5-6.5 and the rest smaller ones. I will admit i have never seen the lake as busy as it was today, boats everywhere mostly all crappie fishing and saw many catching them from a distance. Water was 54+ on most of the lake and fairly clear. Annoying as we saw at least three different bass boats running there big motors today, even at idle, its agaisnt the law.
> 
> Salmonid




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
If I knew that was you I would've waved as the wind pushed us by. I'd say you all had a good day catfishing. Love catching them too, I really outta fish more for them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

We got em on cranks, I tried some jignpigs but no takers on that one for me today. Spinnerbaits come up with nothing either. Jerkbait either got me snagged or hauling in branches, or wads of leaves.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

so the bass were chasing today??, thats awesome! I am supprised you didnt pick up any crappies with the cranks since you certainly were throwing through them all day if you were around wood. You ever get any saugeyes out there?? Ive only ever got 1 and it was in a cast net..LOL We mark thm all the time out there in deeper water and Im sure if a guy were to learn them there, he would always have the whole lake to himself..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice fish! 

Next time you see something sticking out of the gullet grab some needle nose pliers and pull it out and use it as a reference to "match the hatch". If you can come close to the size and color of whatever it may be then your chances of hooking up with a lot more become even greater. It's like Mother Nature whispering the pattern right into your ear!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Could anyone tell how deep the crappies were being caught?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I had intentions on going there today but ended up at marsh park. 

Sounds like you had a good day. I didn't catch anything at marsh three of my buddies caught bass and trout, one buddy got a 30lb blue cat when I left. Guess I was cursed for having caught the most fish last weekend...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Socdad, Wen We were catching Crappie in 6 to 9ft of water Id say, but I was told they were the Males, and Females are to be found in deeper water right now, I know I saw a lot of fish on the bottom in 15ft of water on the sonar


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

sounds like a great time on the lake. I feel like I always see at least 1 guy running his big motor whenever I go out.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I talked with an older gentleman and he said he was catching them deep. He just didn't say how deep lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd say most of the people there was crappie fishing. The ones I saw caught wasn't anything terribly big. Must of been.catching them cause it didn't seem like they was moving around much.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

We fished Acton for the better part of the day yesterday and caught crappie everywhere from 2 to 25 fow. There were boats anchored deep and up against the bank. We would catch several then the bite would slow / stop, then move  The water was pretty clear, for Acton, and temps from 53 to 55 deg.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

montagc said:


> Ya know, I don't mind the guys with big motors idling around. It is the guys with obviously greater than 9.9 engines scouting around throwing up huge wakes. There was a guy one time in a 14-16 footer just ripping up and down the lake, engine larger than your average 9.9 and was painted with no numbers. That is more harmful than the big motors at idle.
> 
> Not to derail, so nice bass!
> 
> ...


agree 100%


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

montagc said:


> Ya know, I don't mind the guys with big motors idling around. It is the guys with obviously greater than 9.9 engines scouting around throwing up huge wakes. *There was a guy one time in a 14-16 footer just ripping up and down the lake, engine larger than your average 9.9 and was painted with no numbers. That is more harmful than the big motors at idle.
> *
> Not to derail, so nice bass!
> 
> ...


The boat we were in yesterday is a 14ft Sea Nymph with a 9.9 & it creates a HUGE wake. I would like to see the rule changed to allow big motors at idle speed however until it is changed we will continue to take his Sea Nymph not my Javelin 366.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a canoe and have more issues with the guys in the 9.9's then I do the big bass boats.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry so late in responding, yeah I was a little surprised that we didn't pick up atleast one crappie. No saugeye ever caught there by me either. It'd be cool to pick one up though. I'd take a pic, knuckle bump my brother & let it go to get bigger.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Did much better at Acton today, fished in 9ft of water on East side by the park Cabins about 50 yards off the point. Caught 15 to 20 Crappie, through back 8 and missed about 8 too. Fresh fried crappie, mac and cheese and corn bread for dinner, Yum. Hey how do You guys post pix? wanted to show my grinning mug along with the catch!


----------

